# 7.5ton Van Returning From Spain Empty



## trevor.uren (Mar 19, 2011)

HI There

We are moving our stuff over in a 7.5ton van and at the moment it is empty going back to the uk! What you got going where! Much cheaper than normal

Trevor & Collette


----------



## mrs-mop (Mar 24, 2011)

Whereabouts in UK are you going back to? we have some friends in North Norfolk that want some garden furniture sent back to them from Alicante area, and want us to get them a quote!

Let me know what you think!

Also when is the van going back??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrs-mop said:


> Whereabouts in UK are you going back to? we have some friends in North Norfolk that want some garden furniture sent back to them from Alicante area, and want us to get them a quote!
> 
> Let me know what you think!
> 
> Also when is the van going back??


I thought it was just an offer to take anything for free:confused2:

since it's going back anyway


----------



## mrs-mop (Mar 24, 2011)

well I am sure my friends would definitely take them up on that! 
Providing the stuff gets there!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrs-mop said:


> well I am sure my friends would definitely take them up on that!
> Providing the stuff gets there!!


ah well - there is that I suppose...................................


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I thought it was just an offer to take anything for free:confused2:
> 
> since it's going back anyway




Well it has to be free to advertise it in here


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Well it has to be free to advertise it in here


exactly!!

that's why I figured it had to be..........


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*return ?*

will you be returning to spain ?

in wagon


----------

